# '97 intermittent starting problems



## Jeremy9000 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I have a '97 maxima with about 170k miles on it that has been having wierd start problems. A few weeks ago, I went to start my car and it would crank, but would not fire up. I sat there trying to start it for about 7 minutes with the key in the ignition and tried it again and it fired up. In the following weeks, It started happening more and more often, and it would take longer and longer to work. Then this past monday, it happened except it wouldn't start at all. Assuming the car was dead for the time being, I let it sit unused for three days. This morning I tried starting it just for laughs and it worked! I made it to class and even made it home. About two hours later, it went dead again. Someone told me to replace the fuel pump relay, so I went and bought one, but cannot find anything for a fuel relay in either of the relay boxes. Any suggestions or advice would be much appreciated!

P.S. Once the car gets started, it drives completely normal, leading me to believe that its not the fuel pump itself, but then again I'm no expert.

Thank You!


----------



## BeZerK2112 (Aug 28, 2006)

Colder weather can play many tricks with cars. Hard starts, sensors going bad, and even batteries going bad. Are the problems you are having consistent with colder weather?

A non starting problem can be related to many things from fuel delivery to spark. Call a nissan dealership and relay your information to them and ask what they think it is. It could be a common problem. Other then that, take it in somewhere, this type of problem is hard to figure out over forums.

Let us know what happens!


----------



## fabulous2007 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have the exact same problem.......It has been acting aboit better now but it seems to be an issue with the ignition or a loose ground.

When you have the prob try turning the key abit more.... and see if she goes.

Its like the ignition moved abit and the contacts are not touching enough....

disabled mine and put it back in and the issue is not resolved....


----------



## ftd86 (Mar 31, 2008)

*hmm...*

I'm having the same problem, I replaced my spark plugs which seemed to work for a bit, but now it's doing the same thing. It seems that from a cold start everything is usually fine, but after driving for awhile and then attempting to start, all I hear is a click and the battery initiates the radio, but the engine doesn't turn. It might take 4 or 5 key turns before it finally starts. I'd like to think it's the starter, but I don't want to spend $180 and find that's not it.


----------



## spetznazer (Jun 5, 2009)

Did you find a solution for this problem?


----------

